# Scriptproblem...



## backlash (8. August 2003)

Hi, 

ich versuche ein script zu schreiben, welches alle pdf dateien in einem Verzeichnis auflistet, und danach der Reihe nach an ghostcript zur Convertierung in .ps also Postscript dateien umwandelt, hab aber igrendwie keinen schimmer wie ich das nun bewerkstelligen soll.

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein Beispiel Listing wo sowas in der art von nem script übernommen wird?

backlash


----------



## Frankdfe (8. August 2003)

Hallo backslash,

du brauchst für solche Aktionen nicht einmal ein Skript. Eine Zeile dürfte reichen. Ich weiß nicht, wie man mit ghostscript sowas konvertiert, aber vielleicht hilft dir diese Zeile weiter:


```
ls *.pdf |xargs -I {} -t pdf2ps {}
```
Befinden sich im Verzeichnis bspw. die Dateien a, b.pdf, c.pdf und  j.txt dann führt das obige Kommando folgende Befehle aus:
pdf2ps b.pdf
pdf2ps c.pdf

Ich hoffe du kannst dir daraus etwas zusammenbauen.(Ansonsten kannst du ja mal die Aufrufsyntax von ghostscript posten)

Gruß Frank


----------



## backlash (8. August 2003)

hab des jetzt mal mit deinem obigen beispiel versucht bekomme folgende meldung:


```
xargs: Ungültige Option -- I
Usage: xargs [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
       [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
       [--replace[=replace-str]] [--max-lines[=max-lines]] [--interactive]
       [--max-chars=max-chars] [--verbose] [--exit] [--max-procs=max-procs]
       [--max-args=max-args] [--no-run-if-empty] [--version] [--help]
       [command [initial-arguments]]
```

backlash


----------



## Frankdfe (8. August 2003)

OK, 

"-I" gibt wohl nicht unter Linux(ich habs unter Solaris probiert).

Vielleicht klappts mit dem folgenden Kommando(habe ich auch nicht ausprobiert!):


```
ls *.pdf|xargs -i pdf2ps {}
```


----------

